# We've upsized to a coachbuilt!



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,

After six enjoyable years with our Adria Twin we've just bought a new coachbuilt. 

- It's a Weinsberg CaraCompact 600MEG built by Knaus. Picked it up last Friday and have been busy transferring the mountain of stuff we removed from the Twin (and trying to reduce it a bit) but with a massive garage and a payload of around 700Kg there's plenty of room to take more (non) essentials. It's the popular two fixed single beds (with an extra cushion to convert to a double:smile2 It's also got a decent sized fridge and bathroom as well.

There's a couple of points I'm puzzled by:

The brochure states the payload is based on only 20 litres of fresh water in the 100 litre tank for travelling. This seems to be a new German specification requirement we've seen mentioned in several brochures. This was also mentioned at the hand-over with the reason being that a full tank will spill and overflow. We didn't see any German motorhomers dumping their fresh water before leaving a stellplatz or campsite - rather like us they fill up before leaving! 

And the van comes with three 230v sockets but NO 12volt ones!

I've looked at the Electrobloc unit and circuit connector boards and there are plenty of spade connections available. I guess in Germany the purchaser gets the supplying dealer to add the 12v socket outlets eg for a TV point prior to sale.

I'm planning to get a couple of wall sockets and some USB outlets.

No doubt we'll have more queries once we've been away in it 

Steve


----------



## Leffe NL (Jul 14, 2015)

I have a Knuas Skywave and was also puzzled by the 20L and the 12V. But the web page states: "Stromversorgun/innendeleuchtung mit 240v und 12v, div". Which google translates to "Power supply / interior lighting with 230v and 12v, div, inside sockets"

This is my first camper, so when looking for 12v I'm not really sure what I'm looking for, BUT, take a look at one of your 230v sockets. Mine is a European camper, so a 2 pin circular socket. In the middle of these two holes for the pins of the 230v, is another hole, could that be the 12v?

I have travelled with about 50% fresh water and not noticed any overflow - and you?


----------



## Leffe NL (Jul 14, 2015)

Also Steve, that's a cracking looking camper you have!

Martyn


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

homenaway said:


> Hi,
> 
> The brochure states the payload is based on only 20 litres of fresh water in the 100 litre tank for travelling.
> Steve


This is due to a relaxation of the EC Directive which set out what the 'Unladen' weight should contain and the resultant payload . The 20 litres is so that the manufacturer can claim that there is a reasonable payload. This can be especially important on 3500kg MGW units.

I will be surprised if there is not a 12v socket, a minimum of one for the TV. It will be a German DIN one not the UK cigarette lighter type


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

rayc said:


> This is due to a relaxation of the EC Directive which set out what the 'Unladen' weight should contain and the resultant payload . The 20 litres is so that the manufacturer can claim that there is a reasonable payload. This can be especially important on 3500kg MGW units.


Less than helpful to those wishing to buy for use wildcamping.

It just re-emphasises the need for a proper weight of the MH to be established before commiting to any purchase, new or secondhand.

I feel sorry for a 'newbie' to MHoming who has not read about the possible payload problems and believes either the manufacturers' or dealers' weight figures without having them confirmed on a weighbridge.

Geoff


----------



## Leffe NL (Jul 14, 2015)

nicholsong said:


> Less than helpful to those wishing to buy for use wildcamping.
> 
> It just re-emphasises the need for a proper weight of the MH to be established before commiting to any purchase, new or secondhand.
> 
> ...


That would be me .

Knaus does state:

Mass of the unladen vehicle (kg) *2,735

* +- 5%

Giving me a worst case of 2871.75, equaling 628kgs to play with (if I understand this well).

Note about the 20L water. Knaus also state it's 20L with overflow valve open, and 100L with it closed. Why would I want to open an overflow valve at 20% capacity? I don't understand that...


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Leffe NL said:


> T
> Note about the 20L water. Knaus also state it's 20L with overflow valve open, and 100L with it closed. Why would I want to open an overflow valve at 20% capacity? I don't understand that...


I guess it is so that if you are 'filling' it up for 'travelling' that when you get to 20ltrs it will let you know by coming out the overflow?

As regards to weight check what Knaus have included in the unladen weight. Driver [78kg] and 20ltrs water for sure. What else? Remember any passengers are part of the payload.


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Good luck with the new van!

We are just going the other way from a 6-metre coachbuilt to a 6-metre PVC, with fixed twin single beds (or giant double) in the back. It's a Rapido Dreamer D58 - a new model for 2016. Have to wait for it to be built/converted in May - we wanted a comfortmatic gearbox and a few other bits and bobs factory fitted. Otherwise we could have bought the first one into the UK at Perthshire Caravans:

http://www.perthshire-caravans.com/stock-list/1244-dreamer-d58

Mike


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Leffe NL said:


> That would be me .
> 
> Knaus does state:
> 
> ...


And don't forget extras fitted - e.g awning, different engine model from the basic, second battery, second gas cylinder etc.

It all adds up - and deducts from payload.

Not being a spoil-sport just realistic.

Geoff


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Thanks Martyn

After the silence from my initial post in July I thought I'd posted on an invisible forum :grin2:

To update:

We have done over 1500 miles to date and twenty one nights on several short holidays and we are still pleased with our new van.

There were definitely no 12volt sockets in the habitation area but I will look at the 230v ones again to see if they have the DIN type holes - I doubt that would meet the UK wiring - they are Berker brand. I've wired in some automotive 12v surface mount sockets.

We took it to our local weighbridge before one of our first trips and came in at 3120Kg even with 90 litres of water and almost full diesel so have plenty of payload to spare. I never found a 20 litre "drain down" valve.

We've found a few niggles such as the mattresses are rather firm so have bought thin memory foam toppers from ALDI. Also some of the light switches are on the bulkhead opposite the kitchen so keep getting accidentally switched on when we back into them when opening the supersized drawer below the worktop.

We are pleased with the massive storage spaces beneath the beds and in the garage.

There was insufficient lighting over the pivoted front seats where we tend to sit in the evenings so I have moved the overbed spotlights to the front and fitted flush lights beneath the overbed cupboards. All lights now have LED bulbs fitted. 

All in all we are happy with our new motorhome. I see Mike is changing the other way to a PVC - there do seem to be many more ingenious variations of bed layouts in this year's models.

Finally the Truma 6E heater is excellent especially with the CP PLus electronic control panel although it hasn't been tested at sub zero yet!

Steve


----------



## Leffe NL (Jul 14, 2015)

I found this in the Knaus user manual, which indicates 12v sockets. But I cannot find them...


----------



## Leffe NL (Jul 14, 2015)

And I do not find anything in my manual about a 20L overflow, only on the sales info on the Knaus website.


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,

I'll check my manuals tomorrow to see what it says about 12v sockets.

Steve


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

careful if fitting usb sockets. 12v ones should be ok but if you fit one with a usb adaptor in it Im sure (and someone will confirm) they draw power even when nothings plugged in so you might want to fit an inline switch before the socket. It wont be much power but if left over winter?


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

barryd said:


> careful if fitting usb sockets. 12v ones should be ok but if you fit one with a usb adaptor in it Im sure (and someone will confirm) they draw power even when nothings plugged in so you might want to fit an inline switch before the socket. It wont be much power but if left over winter?


Thanks Barry,

I have a trailing twin 12v socket with USB adaptors and its plugged in to a fixed bulkhead type so I only plug it in when needed. I find that's a handy arrangement as it can be plugged into one of the dashboard 12v sockets when driving.

The new Ducato has a pocket in the central drinks holder (I miss the dropdown storage box) but they haven't fitted a USB socket nearby although that's listed as an option.

At least Knaus have the sense to fit a rocker switch on the dash to feed the radio from either van or leisure battery.

Steve


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

homenaway;1794529
The new Ducato has a pocket in the central drinks holder (I miss the dropdown storage box) but they haven't fitted a USB socket nearby although that's listed as an option.
At least Knaus have the sense to fit a rocker switch on the dash to feed the radio from either van or leisure battery.
Steve[/QUOTE said:


> The rocker switch to select which battery to use for the radio sounds excellent! I wish other converters did it.
> 
> But, thankfully, the new Rapido Dreamer, we've got on order, retains the locking drop down storage/laptop box in the centre of the dash, which we're pleased about. To us also, the new drinks holder- standard on the X290 - is a retrograde step.
> 
> But Fiat now have the locker available as an optional extra (only about £35 I think?), but few converters are going for it. Can't understand really - would have thought the majority of motorhomers would prefer the locker. The drinks holder appears to just get in the way - it would certainly be wasted on us.


----------



## Leffe NL (Jul 14, 2015)

homenaway said:


> Thanks Barry,
> 
> I have a trailing twin 12v socket with USB adaptors and its plugged in to a fixed bulkhead type so I only plug it in when needed. I find that's a handy arrangement as it can be plugged into one of the dashboard 12v sockets when driving.
> 
> ...


As a side note. Mine has 2x cig sockets, I assumed one would be from the motor batery and one from the leisure battery. BU it seems that I'm wrong... Am I correct? I want to plug into 12 v when not driving and there seems no option that to use the motor battery (which I don't think is the correct terminology :grin2.


----------



## roger919 (Dec 22, 2015)

Returning to the potable water tank discussion I offer the following experience.
We have 2013 Knaus SKY TI 700 MEG. It has a stated potable water tank capacity of 100 litres. In reality it holds 80 litres when the stationary (static) overflow level is reached. We always fill to the static overflow level before departure and have never experienced water loss during transit, sometime travelling 500 miles per day! Of course filling the tank will reduce the alternative payload capacity but it does allow greater flexibility when making rest stops and night stops. Similarly it can be said to incur an otherwise avoidable fuel penalty but that is not a consideration for us.

Our Knaus was supplied, as standard, with ample 240v and 12v(EU type) sockets in the habitation area but I found it useful to add additional 240v and 12v sockets in the service area and the garage.

The Knaus reliabilty has been first class. Only recently has the water pump become somewhat noisey although it operates normally.

I hope Homenaway enjoy their lovely new motorhome as much as we do ours.


----------



## Nomad Neale (Mar 27, 2016)

Hi Steve
If we fill our Knaus Sun Ti 600LF water tank and drive off, I can lose approximately a 1/3rd of the capacity within the first few hundred yards.
If you look in the tank, there is a tube which is open ended, and as the vehicle rolls, and accelerates, and brakes etc, the 'excess' water is lost down the overflow.
Could be a 'safety' feature inbuilt, as I notice there is a much lower recommended travelling capacity compared to maximum tank capacity in some of Knaus' tech. spec's.
Hope this helps
Best
Neale


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

rayc said:


> I will be surprised if there is not a 12v socket, a minimum of one for the TV. It will be a German DIN one not the UK cigarette lighter type


Although we ordered the pre wiring kit for the TV on our Carthago, there was no 12V socket for the TV, only a block with + and - spade connectors. There were no other 12V sockets in the hab area, only the one on the dash along with a USB socket. It appears to be the standard now for German built UK spec MH's. There were 3 240v sockets, nothing for the TV but one in the bathroom!

Colin


----------

